# Walleye rod help



## Ducknut (Apr 23, 2004)

I have started walleye fishing recently on Erie, and I can tell that my rods are too light. I need a new spinning rod to compensate for all the weight of the bottom bouncing/ worm harnesses I am trying to use. I currently am using a seven foot medium weight/ action rod. Great for catfish, but always bent over when dragging worms for eyes.

What are you guys using? Keep in mind, I can only seem to function with spinning tackle.

Do I go to heavy action, longer rod????


----------



## Hotntot (Jul 28, 2004)

Ducknut,you may want to check out the walleye angler signature series rods from bass pro,they're great rods I've have used them for several years & highly recommend them. They list the model & technique they're designed for. The bottom bouncer rod is a baitcasting rod but since you shouldn't have to cast it might work you. I hope this helps you! GOOD LUCK & GOOD FISHIN!! Hotntot


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

St. Croix, Avid, 6'-6", medium action. You can cast, troll (light stuff like Shadraps ) drift with bouncers ( I have used 2.5 ounces on it ) and use it for perch and crappies. Diawa's new reels have a larger spool than other spinning reels and make a nice combo. The rod will set you back around $160 but it will do so much that it is a lot less than a lot of special purpose rods. Spool it up with 10# Fireline ( I like the bright yellow for spoon cast jigging as well as vertical jigging bite detection ) and add a 12 to 15 pound flurocarbon leader. Put 6# Power Pro braided on the spare spool and you have a great perch and crappie rod.
Stop in at The Rodmakers Shop and have them put the set together for you to try or take your present reel.


----------

